# Japanese and Brazillian Jiu Jitsu differences?



## Karatedrifter7 (Jul 2, 2007)

I don't know alot about Brazillian Ju Jutsu. I know some old style Jiu Jitsu but it seems to be overshadowed by Brazillian these days. What is the difference? Or what is added to Brazillian that makes it all the rage? More ground fighting?


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jul 2, 2007)

BJJ is derived from judo, with more of a focus on ne-waza.
It is sport oriented (which doesn't mean less effective).

Japanese koryu jujutsu usually has a very wide ranging curriculum and represents a complete study.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 2, 2007)

This topic has certainly been driven into the ground. I would reccomend a search. because there is so much opinion with this subject. actually, wikipedia search would probably be your best bet. when you say "japanese" Jujutsu, you are including roughly 750 different schools of training. some 200 still existing today.


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Jul 2, 2007)

Well if I wanted only the opinion of Wikipedia I wouldent have posted it on here would I? I also dont know what has been driven into the ground as much as you on here because as you see I am a white belt poster. Nonetheless thanks for the info.


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Jul 2, 2007)

I post a thankyou to Black Cat, he did not patronize me but gave me a good answer.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 3, 2007)

I wasn't patronizing you I was explaining, Like I have to dozens of other posters over the years, that your question was as non-descriptive as can get. let me tell you a little about brazilian Jiu-jitsu, and a little about Japanese jujutsu, as I study both. Japanese jujutsu is a common name encompassing roughly 700-800 systems, ranging from karate like systems, Judo systems, and schools almost exactly like BJJ. BJJ is comprised of roughly 350 basic techniques, and also contains more than 10 schools of thought. I am MORE than happy to answer your questions, but yours was just too general to answer. 

cheers


----------

